# Looking for a job in Singapore



## yiamar (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, I used to live and work in Singapore for 3 years working in finance (2006 to end of 2008) and now I am looking forward to relocate again back to Singapore need help to find a job in finance


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

yiamar said:


> Hi, I used to live and work in Singapore for 3 years working in finance (2006 to end of 2008) and now I am looking forward to relocate again back to Singapore need help to find a job in finance


try applying online first thru those job agency you can find on the web.. example jobdb singapore.. etc

the market condition is tight .. and i have spoken to some HR ppl.. more and more companies are looking to hire locals due to the increase on the tax levy for foreigners...


----------



## yiamar (Jun 28, 2010)

HI ,
thanks for the advice. Basically I am not looking for an expat job as this is quite difficult these days; local job will do but has to be reasonably paid. I am thinking of getting an EPEC pass which is valid for a year to come down and search personally. If you hear anything please let me know.



eleewhm said:


> try applying online first thru those job agency you can find on the web.. example jobdb singapore.. etc
> 
> the market condition is tight .. and i have spoken to some HR ppl.. more and more companies are looking to hire locals due to the increase on the tax levy for foreigners...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

If you are already exposed to Singapore - just a curious question - dont be offended - wouldn't you know the answers for the questions you are raising ?? 

Forgive me - but you should know more on the ground stuff than those who post blindly

Cheers - have a nice day.


----------

